# Please help identify old copper+steel sauce pan



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi, dear chefs!

Sometime we make a emotional shopping, especially on a flea-market or garage sales. There are a lot of “heart touching” here from old times kitchens of our grandmas. You know what I am exactly about... 

So, one time in summer I brought sauce pan that fit in my hand exactly well. But my brain need to know what is a brand name. I would be very thankful if You spend some minutes to take a look on photos and told me Your thoughts about what is the name of manufacturer/brand.

Raw data about this sauce pan:
- copper layer outside ~ 0,8mm
- stainless steel ~ 0,4mm inside
- some sort of stonefoam between previous two ~ 1,2mm
- interesting form of handles: locks like the formed stainless tube, polished


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Oct 23, 2018)

Sorry, photos https://www.olx.ua/i2/ajax/attachment/attachments_olxua/53/770893928_2/b396dd881c4aff2a5362a039ed92b167/56661D3A-53B9-4C4F-A3B5-AA83610586FB.jpeg


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Picture doesn't work


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Oct 23, 2018)

phatch said:


> Picture doesn't work


Link working, and picture ok on my Mac, iPad, iPhone also. I double check this. Try to delete dash "/" at the end of link. Thank You for patience.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Oct 23, 2018)

phatch said:


> Picture doesn't work


https://www.chipmaker.ru/gallery/album/5599/


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Now it works. But I have no idea on the maker.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

@Sergei_Shablovsky : just do a look up on Mauviel, Bourgeat or Matfer and you'll come up with something just as good or better!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Typically, copper pans that are made of copper with thicknesses less than 1.5 mm require tube beading or edge rolling to provide reinforcement to compensate for the thin copper. Copper that is less than 1mm has been hardened by the "planishing" process, which involves hand hammering the copper to make it harder. Your pan doesn't appear to have any evidence that it has been planished. 

What you appear have is a pan that was augmented with a piece of copper "foil", which is a sheet of copper that is less than .75mm or so thick. Copper that thin can't be used as cookware unless its applied to a more structurally substantial pan or pot. This practice is not at all uncommon and appears to be the case with your pan. Without a smithy stamp on the copper, you will never know for certain who made it. You could do some research and come up with a guesstimate by engaging in a bit reductive reasoning. 

Nevertheless, its a very nice looking pan and fairly good find, IMO. 

Cheers.


----------

